# Finishing Vaccinations



## AaronJ (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello 

I apologize if this has been discussed before, but while searching the threads I could not find the proper answer I was looking for.

I was just asked to move to the Philippines and only have 3 weeks until my departure. I will be starting the series of certain vaccinations, but was wondering where I can finish ones like Japanese Encephalitis or Hep A and B?

I will be living one or two hours south of Manila. 

Any information is much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

AaronJ said:


> Hello
> 
> I apologize if this has been discussed before, but while searching the threads I could not find the proper answer I was looking for.
> 
> ...


Most any (private) hospital will have doctors that have clinics either at that hospital or close by. Once here in your local area, have a look at THE FILIPINO DOCTOR website. There will be many to choose from in whatever area you end up in. Either that or just stop into any decent private hospital in that area and have it taken care of. It's not a big deal really.
Side note: I've lived here over 10 years and the only shots I have had is a yearly flu shot that is available with most any doctor as well.


Good Luck...


----------



## AaronJ (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you for the info friend


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

If you run into problems, contact International SOS https://www.internationalsos.com/en/asia-pacific_philippines.htm. They should be able to get you what you need or link you up with someone that has it.

They are located in Manila (Ortigas). Also, check with your employer. They may have an agreement already drawn up with International SOS. A lot of US businesses do.

I got my Jap Encaphalitis series there in 2007. It used to be a 3 series vaccine (2nd shot one week after the first, 3rd shot 2 weeks after the 2nd). I would recommend that you make sure that your Tetanus is up to date and getting the rabies series too. Rabies is endemic and a booster is lot less painful than the full series if ever possibly exposed.


----------



## AaronJ (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you very much for the additional information. I will certainly look into the options you suggested


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

AaronJ said:


> Hello
> 
> I apologize if this has been discussed before, but while searching the threads I could not find the proper answer I was looking for.
> 
> ...


Before I moved to the Philippines from the USA I visited the travel’s clinic. There is one in most major hospitals. They had a wealth of information on the Philippines even different areas in the Philippines. There I go hepatitis A and B shots there was one other but I cannot remember what it was. I like going to the primitive provinces so they gave me malaria pills. They advise they gave me was to buy a mosquito repellent with more that 10% deet. The only place I found one was in a camping store. That high a level is unsafe for children and only sold in specialize stores. My insurance usually do not pay for many of the prescribe medication but since I got it from the traveler’s clinic they did.


----------



## wanderlust100 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello!

I can provide concrete information on where to go as I myself looked into this issue and I'm dealing with it now. Healthway Philippines provides vaccinations in their Manila offices (mostly in large malls). I've been in contact with this person:

Agnes G. Morro, R.Ph.
Assistant Pharmacy Manager
ABpharma, Inc.
5th Floor HRC Building, 104 Rada St. Makati City
Tel No. : 720-6118
Fax No. : 822-0833
Mobile: 0917-8073036

Here are their prices:
hepa A and B combined = Php 2535/shot. this will require three shots.
Polio vaccine = Php 800/shot
Typhoid vaccine - Php 1, 190

Most GPs can also provide hep A/B shots. Be aware that there are 3 shots required, spaced over several weeks, so you'll need multiple visits.

If you need info for yellow fever, cholera and typhoid, please ask. I've also done those recently since I"m going to East Africa soon.

Marcus


----------



## saltydog (Oct 17, 2013)

Asia Hospital will be pretty close to you and have modern services and some of the best doctors in Manila.


----------



## AaronJ (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## AaronJ (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you for the detailed information! Cheers~


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

AaronJ said:


> Hello
> 
> I apologize if this has been discussed before, but while searching the threads I could not find the proper answer I was looking for.
> 
> ...


Make su4e that you have all of your inoculations completed before coming to the Philippines, especially Hep C, which takes up to 6 months to finish. Your immunologist knows what all you need. Remember, too, that there is no inoculation for Dengue Fever, there is a shot available that gives about 80% protection but it costs about $400US. There are 4 kinds of Dengue fever in the Philippines, if you get one, you have a lifetime immunity to that particular variety and partial and temporary immunity to the other 3, should you survive your first bout. Also, depending on where you will stay, you want to take precautions about Malaria. There are medications to flight that and there is a protective medication available. You have to get a prescription from your immunologist for that. Also, make sure you bring your inoculation card with you if you haven't gotten one, your local health center can issue one to you and your immunologist can add any inoculations to that card. 

Good luck


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't live here but am here frequently from city to jungle to beach. Have only had a tetanus shot and so far so good.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I don't live here but am here frequently from city to jungle to beach. Have only had a tetanus shot and so far so good.


This year (in September of 2013) I got the regular flu shot. Then for the first time, 90 days later I had the pneumonia vaccine. This I did for two reasons. One I have COPD from when I use to smoke for many years and also it is recommended due to age. I am 61 and although I feel great, pneumonia from a bronchial or lung infection could quickly change that and even end life. So for P1,500 it is well worth the money. The shot is good for five years and recommended to take again every three years so it over-laps. Good investment.
Only downside I found is that it makes the shoulder fairly sore for a few days or so..


----------

